
Chinese government-paid scientists plead guilty to stealing research - krn
https://thediplomat.com/2020/08/chinese-government-paid-scientists-plead-guilty-to-stealing-research-from-an-american-childrens-hospital/
======
mac01021
I'm ignorant of these things.

What's an example of something that might be a trade secret belonging to a
children's hospital?

